# .270 bullet grain



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

What is the smallest grain bullet I can get for my .270? Does any manufacturer make a varmit load for a .270? I have found some 100gr Remingtons but they are loaded really fast and I am afraid they will tear the pelt up just as bad as a larger grain bullet, yes/no. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

i would say your just going to have to do some expiermenting with different loads


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Sierra makes a 90 grain Hollow Point, but I would not suggest using a light bullet out of a .270 for shooting coyotes if you want to salvage the pelt. The light for caliber bullets, even when shot at slower velocities, are made to expand as rapidly and violently as possible.
I would suggest that you use a well constructed bullet of at least 130 grains. I have used Hornady 130 grain soft points on coyotes and foxes, and the entrance hole is about the size of a dime, and the exit hole is usually the size of a 50 cent piece, which is not bad considering the initial bullet diameter.

Good luck and even better shooting.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

That is correct those small bullets really tear them up 130 loaded right will give a good long range gun plus save the hide Dewey


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

.17 or 280IM
Thanks for the info. I can live with an entrance and exit hole the size of a dime and 50 cent piece.
Another question, do you fellas think the round nose or flat nose 130 gr soft point would be better? I was thinking the flat nose? Thanks again


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I have shot Hornaday 130 in a per 64 Model 70 for years My rifle loves them you will just have to see what your gun likes a 270 is pretty easy to load plus a good gun to shoot let me know how you get along


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Thar is a spireal point


----------



## MattS (Oct 25, 2005)

I shoot a remington core-lokt 130 grain bullet out of my winchester model 70 for coyote and deer it doesnt tear up the hides on either animal. Shoot a **** with it the other night. Blew the stomach out the side but that is the first animal so far. 
Matt


----------

